# platinum angels



## MrsBishop (Jan 19, 2014)

just wanted too show my beautiful platinum angel off my platinum's and silver angels are by far my favourites

:fish-in-bowl: :fish10: :fish5: *pc :fish-in-a-bag: *banana dance

]Aquarium Gallery - my platinum angels
:fish-link:

ics:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice! How many Angels do you have in this tank?


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice, I saw a tank full of little ones in our LFS and thought someday I was going to get a pair


----------



## MrsBishop (Jan 19, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> Nice! How many Angels do you have in this tank?


I have 8 in there, I have marble, platinum, koi, zebra, silver and a koi/platinum mix 

:fish5:


----------



## MrsBishop (Jan 19, 2014)

garstrom said:


> Very nice, I saw a tank full of little ones in our LFS and thought someday I was going to get a pair


they are very pretty fish, and stand out so much against my other angels :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this your 190? in the long run you will end up having to get rid of all but 2 once they pair up.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Aside from that I'd say that 8 Angels in a 50g tank is about 4, maybe 5, too many. If it works out for you, great. I do however, think you need to read up on their recommended care and tank size.


----------



## MrsBishop (Jan 19, 2014)

they are only young at the moment and I am hoping for a pair and I have read up on them, and I am fully aware of the recommendations and also how big they grow but unfortunately I am not able too tell if I have a pair or not until they are sexually mature so until then they are fine as they have plenty of room and currently get along fine


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I kept 14 angels in my 220 and once they paired up I could only keep 3 pairs in there.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful fish


----------



## aireal (Feb 9, 2014)

beautiful fish


----------

